# [SOLVED] Help... HP DVD 740b won't read/write DVD



## okvolfan (Aug 16, 2008)

Need help! My HP DVD 740b internal DVD Writer won't read or write a DVD. It will read an Audio CD, but only after I updated the HP firmware from FF24 to HJ24, downloaded from the HP web site. The drive used to work, but I haven't burned anything in awhile. Can anyone offer suggestions?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help... HP DVD 740b won't read/write DVD*

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

How old is the drive? If it's more than two years, it may be time to replace it.

Try uninstalling the drive in device manager >> restart the PC and let Windows reinstall it.


----------



## okvolfan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Help... HP DVD 740b won't read/write DVD*

Thank you eneles!!! Yes, the drive is over 3 yrs old, but I tried what you suggested... and I must admit my confidence was low considering everything I had tried. But it worked! I uninstalled in device manager, restarted the machine, and let Windows reinstall. AND IT WORKED!!! :grin:

I just burned the video I've been trying to burn for over 2 weeks. Looks great! and I don't have to buy a new DVD burner.

Thanks again....:laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Help... HP DVD 740b won't read/write DVD*

Good news. :smile:


----------

